# Welcher PL bei NOT HALT System?



## Mephisto (28 April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Maschine, bei der die Bedienperson zyklisch (ca. alle 20sek) in den Gefahrenbereich der Maschine kommt. In diesem Fall muss ich zur Auswahl der Schutzfunktion beim Risikographen selbstverständlich F2 für häufigen Aufenthalt im Gefährdungsbereich angeben.

Wie sieht das aber bei ergänzenden Schutzmaßnahmen wie einem NOT AUS System aus? Die obig genannte Schutzfunktion wird zyklisch (sehr oft) benötigt. Der NOT AUS aber unter Normalbedingungen nie. Wie gehe ich hier mit der Bewertung mittels Risikograph vor?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Safety (28 April 2010)

Schau Dir das mal an
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33991

MFG


----------



## Mephisto (29 April 2010)

Danke, Hilft mir weiter.

Also PL NOT AUS immmer der höchste PL der Anlage. (zumindest für unsere kompakten Maschinen wo ein NOT AUS die komplette Anlage lahm legt)

mfg mephisto


----------

